# [SOLVED] Warcraft 3 screenshots (.TGA files?...): Software advice



## brinestus (Jul 28, 2008)

I have microsoft windows XP home edition, and I play warcraft 3 frozen throne a lot. now for those of you who play it, I take screen shots which I use to play custom games (ie swat and other games that use savecodes) and its a HUGE pain in the *** writing down 30 characters at once when I can just screenshot it, open a text document, shrink the text window to a small size and type the code that's written down in about 5 seconds (I'm an expert typer so I won't have to worry about missing a key..). The screenshot-file extensions (No clue why) are .tga files, and I don't have a software that can READ .tga files. I tried looking on google.com, and the only softwares that read .tga files are $90 and up.
maybe I'm missing something, but are there any softwares that can successfully open .tga picture files and read them (that I *dont* have to pay for)???
Thanks!!
-Brin


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Warcraft 3 screenshots (.TGA files?...): Software advice*

You can view, edit and save TGA files with the freeware image editor *IrfanView*.

Or you could have Paint running in the background, use the PrintScreen key and paste the BMP screenshot into Paint.

Alt-Tab to switch from the game to Paint, Ctrl-V to paste the screenshot into a new Paint document, Alt-Tab back to the game.


----------



## brinestus (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Warcraft 3 screenshots (.TGA files?...): Software advice*

when I open a screenshot taken in warcraft 3 with irfanview, its all black. nothing is visible.... I have no idea what that is, so I figured irfanview wasn't reading tga files. Thats why I posted this. I already had irfanview to begin with though.. ?? hm.


----------



## brinestus (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Warcraft 3 screenshots (.TGA files?...): Software advice*



koala said:


> You can view, edit and save TGA files with the freeware image editor *IrfanView*.
> 
> Or you could have Paint running in the background, use the PrintScreen key and paste the BMP screenshot into Paint.
> 
> Alt-Tab to switch from the game to Paint, Ctrl-V to paste the screenshot into a new Paint document, Alt-Tab back to the game.


This did the trick. the pasting it into paint. thanks. 
No clue why irfanview says .tga is a file extension it can open and read but when you open .tga files it doesn't work..??...
anyway. thanks for the help.


----------



## eminem121 (Jun 6, 2009)

thxx sooooooo much i used Irfanview and it worked soo good ^ ^ ray:


----------

